# I tried the Ratings/Tip signs....epic failure



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Before I tried them I would get 5 star ratings about 60-70% of my rides and sporadic tips

Then I bought and hung Rating/tips signs and immediately my rating % dropped to about 5%. I would do maybe 25-35 rides on a weekend and get maybe 4 ratings and my tips did not improve at all

The past two weekends I removed the signs and immediately the ratings went right back to a high percentage and tips are no different

Do you think PAX actually get put off a bit by being asked to rate using a sign and would be more inclined to do so if not prompted


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Post a pic of your sign. Maybe it has an offensive typo or is in Comic Sans or something...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I used the signs one day. Not one person said anything. Got zero ratings that day.
Funny part is I got 2 $5 tips that day. But both came from someone sitting in the front seat. lol So they didn't see the signs.
Took them down. Didn't like them.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

cheapskates get offended if you remind them they are cheap. never put signs up.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

So ratings signs don't work


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Any driver using signs for tips or ratings gets neither from me. I have yet to get a driver who uses signs though.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

RedSteel said:


> Before I tried them I would get 5 star ratings about 60-70% of my rides and sporadic tips
> 
> Then I bought and hung Rating/tips signs and immediately my rating % dropped to about 5%. I would do maybe 25-35 rides on a weekend and get maybe 4 ratings and my tips did not improve at all
> 
> ...


What is your rating? I mean for $20 you can give me 1 or 2 stars and I will let you slam my door for free lol

I personally think it is rude to put up a sign but open to a tablet set up so the tipping message is more subtle and diluted with other stuff. But a lot of people I read have success with it, and I think it is far more productive than lets say giving someone who doesn't tip 1 star


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> Any driver using signs for tips or ratings gets neither from me. I have yet to get a driver who uses signs though.


They get a rating from me, but it is not the rating they were wanting (*)


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> cheapskates get offended if you remind them they are cheap.


+1


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> They get a rating from me, but it is not the rating they were wanting (*)


 You [email protected]


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jc. said:


> You [email protected]


I am cheap! Why pay when you are not required too, especially when you would receive nothing for that extra payment.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Since I've got my tip/5 star LED sign my ratings gone up from 4.83 to 4.92 and loads of tips. 

I mean, not loads.... but they pay for most if not all of my gas. Even got a 20$ bill this week, filled up the tank. 

I found that a lot more folks rate that wouldn't have rated 5 stars because they read the sign. 

Also, I've had a lot of pax tell me they're tipping because they read the sign. 

So, maybe it depends on the market, area, and time of day. 

I don't drive at night if I can help it.

1300 life time, 775 rated


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

JDoey said:


> Since I've got my tip/5 star LED sign my ratings gone up from 4.83
> 
> I don't drive at night if I can help it


Driving at night is Ubercide. Even the one or two occasional surge rides is nowhere enough to put up with all theBS intoxicated PAX bring into your car. 1030pm and I'm on my way home.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> Driving at night is Ubercide. Even the one or two occasional surge rides is nowhere enough to put up with all theBS intoxicated PAX bring into your car. 1030pm and I'm on my way home.


You can make the same you do during the day at night 2x faster.

But... idk, very risky in my market.

Ubercide, yes.

My vehicle is set up for a nice ride to the club. LED under dash kit that goes to the music, LED signs, pandora etc, a lot of cool stuff in there. But..

I wouldn't risk it coming back from the club.

I've done LOADS of those trips when I was starting out and it's just not for me.

Some folks love it, but, I just go slow and steady.

Not really concerned about surge AT ALL now...

If I pull 600$ or 1000$ a week, maybe 5% of it is surge fares.

But you know what.. 98% of the PAX are normal folks who respect my vehicle.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am cheap! Why pay when you are not required too, especially when you would receive nothing for that extra payment.


Waitress don't add value to your meal, so why tip them right?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Jc. said:


> Waitress don't add value to your meal, so why tip them right?


JC if you look at all of uberfunitis' posts, I think you will see a continuing thread, he never attacks anyone personally, but continually advances the Uber line on tipping and everything else. I do believe he has been hired by corporate to put out what he says. So don't get sucked in.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jc. said:


> Waitress don't add value to your meal, so why tip them right?


I don't tip servers either unless I am going to eat at that establishment again. I will more than likely never have the same Uber driver two times so honestly they add nothing of value above doing their job that they are paid for and no tip is required for them to do their job.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah Side Hustle I know Uberfunitis is a troll I just like to push his cheap buttons.
No tip required!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jc. said:


> Yeah Side Hustle I know Uberfunitis is a troll I just like to push his cheap buttons.
> No tip required!


I love talking about why tips are idiotic, there is no topic I enjoy more on this forum


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Clearly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 25, 2016)

I've received a lot of tips because of my signs. I've also received some low ratings because of the signs. Some people will make an effort to rate just because of the sign. 
Some people have tipped me because they didn't think they were allowed to tip drivers. 

Oftentimes the signs have been a great conversation starter...followed by a tip. Out of about 600 or so rides with the signs, I've only had two complaints...one ended up tipping after I explained my reason, the other paid $150 in vomit cleaning charges from his boytoy...yes, you read that correctly.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> I've received a lot of tips because of my signs. I've also received some low ratings because of the signs. Some people will make an effort to rate just because of the sign.
> Some people have tipped me because they didn't think they were allowed to tip drivers.
> 
> Oftentimes the signs have been a great conversation starter...followed by a tip. Out of about 600 or so rides with the signs, I've only had two complaints...one ended up tipping after I explained my reason, the other paid $150 in vomit cleaning charges from his boytoy...yes, you read that correctly.


Well you should take responsibility for making the rider puke in your car, you deserve 1 star lol


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

I have this in my back seat and on my dash my wife has it in her car, and all I can say is that it works and has improved tips.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

RedSteel said:


> Before I tried them I would get 5 star ratings about 60-70% of my rides and sporadic tips
> 
> Then I bought and hung Rating/tips signs and immediately my rating % dropped to about 5%. I would do maybe 25-35 rides on a weekend and get maybe 4 ratings and my tips did not improve at all
> 
> ...


I think a sign looks tacky. I don't ask for 5 stars in anyway shape or form. I don't give a dam about ratings.

Even though I think signs look tacky, I'm not going to leave money on the table. I do have one that says, " tips are not included in the fare and are greatly appreciated ." I just wouldn't being up ratings at all.

I just went to a shop that makes signs called Fastsigns and had them make a sign with the wording I wanted.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> I think a sign looks tacky. I don't ask for 5 stars in anyway shape or form. I don't give a dam about ratings.
> 
> Even though I think signs look tacky, I'm not going to leave money on the table. I do have one that says, " tips are not included in the fare and are greatly appreciated ." I just wouldn't being up ratings at all.
> 
> I just went to a shop that makes signs called Fastsigns and had them make a sign with the wording I wanted.


 I agree that it looks tacky but it works and is far more productive than the 1 star strategy which is completely useless


----------



## UberMurphy (Dec 24, 2016)

I have signs in my car because when I first started driving I had a couple pax give me a 3 star rating. After putting up the signs I haven't received any ratings less than 5 stars however I did put a sticker over the part of the sign asking for tips. I drive in a small market where most of my pax have been very nice, the others just didn't talk and we aren't over saturated with drivers, so the pax are greatful to be getting a ride.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

UberMurphy said:


> I have signs in my car because when I first started driving I had a couple pax give me a 3 star rating. After putting up the signs I haven't received any ratings less than 5 stars however I did put a sticker over the part of the sign asking for tips. I drive in a small market where most of my pax have been very nice, the others just didn't talk and we aren't over saturated with drivers, so the pax are greatful to be getting a ride.


Where are you, I'm gonna move there


----------



## UberMurphy (Dec 24, 2016)

Jc. said:


> Where are you, I'm gonna move there


Don't know if you would want to live in this little cow town, (Merced, CA) but we do have at least 3 surges in a day, on weekends the surges can get up to 6.0 because we have a fairly new college here and the kids are always needing a ride.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Signs might be right for some of you but they aren't right for me. I have a rapport I develop with riders and signs asking for ratings or tips aren't part of that.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> I have this in my back seat and on my dash my wife has it in her car, and all I can say is that it works and has improved tips.
> View attachment 125545


I'll make something like this for my car.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

I have a cheerful sign about ratings, complementary water n' snacks, phone chargers and music selection, but I do not mention tips. Admittedly, tips seem to come easier with Lyft pax than Uber. But just when I think Uber tips will be light on a particular day, an Uber pax tips me a $10 or $20. I'm only on day 15 with Uber, so I guess its a work in progress lol. Still, since adding Uber, I rarely drive for Lyft as Uber pings me almost immediately after turning on both apps.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> . I'm only on day 15 with Uber, so I guess its a work in progress lol. Still, since adding Uber, I rarely drive for Lyft as Uber pings me almost immediately after turning on both apps.


Uber have you on the honeymoon algorithm...


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I have these up in my car, but I have to take them down during bar hours because the drunks always bend them when staggering to get into my minivan.


----------



## legghound (Apr 13, 2017)

I don't want the "i beg for tips and ratings" signs. But I like the lighted boxes that have trays for cards or mints and stuff and have the built in USB charger. I would ditch the beggar sign and replace it with other informative messages like local events...or puke bags are in the seat-back pockets...or similar.  I was thinking about a business card swapping deal to use the tip box itself for...increasing my professional network for my real job while i haul pax around. That's one idea anyway, could use the box for storage of cables and random things like tissues or something but if they are going to tip, they'll tip...which most won't, sign or no sign.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> I have these up in my car, but I have to take them down during bar hours because the drunks always bend them when staggering to get into my minivan.
> View attachment 126364


A lot of passengers are not in the car long enough to read all of this.

But it looks good.


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

I tip most of my Lyft and Uber drivers as long as their vehicles are well maintained and clean + safe driving with good routes. I do NOT tip those that put a tip jar, box, cup, etc. in their vehicles. I don't appreciate signs as well as it's up to me to fully understand the ratings systems, NOT the drivers responsibility to educate riders with their own bias addressing the *big concern*; that's just asking for trouble.

Along with that, I don't subscribe to shared tip jars and often privately hand over a tip to the actual person that had helped me with a discreet, "this is for you, please keep it for yourself..." Shared tip jars don't make any sense to me as it's all about the personalized service. Eventually, I weed out those businesses that have them, hence I brew my own coffee and press my own espresso (along with my wife's).


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

SansTalent said:


> I tip most of my Lyft and Uber drivers as long as their vehicles are well maintained and clean + safe driving with good routes. I do NOT tip those that put a tip jar, box, cup, etc. in their vehicles. I don't appreciate signs as well as it's up to me to fully understand the ratings systems, NOT the drivers responsibility to educate riders with their own bias addressing the *big concern*; that's just asking for trouble.
> 
> Along with that, I don't subscribe to shared tip jars and often privately hand over a tip to the actual person that had helped me with a discreet, "this is for you, please keep it for yourself..." Shared tip jars don't make any sense to me as it's all about the personalized service. Eventually, I weed out those businesses that have them, hence I brew my own coffee and press my own espresso (along with my wife's).


R ya a driva?


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

Did anyone think about the fact that there are many Uber riders that stay on that platform for the lack of the in-app tipping feature? Because it's non-existent, the perspective and understanding is that they are not *supposed* to tip even for great service. There are those that break the rules all the time and still tip in cash!

Uber did really well by not having the tipping feature as they gained a lot of traction from taxicab riders that did not want to tip, but felt obligated to do so. As bad as drivers indicate Uber is (they are an average to slightly below average corporate citizen in my books), it's the riders that truly suck. Find a way to get better riders!


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

legghound said:


> I don't want the "i beg for tips and ratings" signs. But I like the lighted boxes that have trays for cards or mints and stuff and have the built in USB charger. I would ditch the beggar sign and replace it with other informative messages like local events...or puke bags are in the seat-back pockets...or similar.  I was thinking about a business card swapping deal to use the tip box itself for...increasing my professional network for my real job while i haul pax around. That's one idea anyway, could use the box for storage of cables and random things like tissues or something but if they are going to tip, they'll tip...which most won't, sign or no sign.


I like this one.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Captain Obvious said:


> the other paid $150 in vomit cleaning charges from his boytoy...yes, you read that correctly.


Do I even want to know what caused the vomit reflex?


----------

